

MongoDB or MySQL? Why not both? - bsg75
http://gigaom.com/cloud/mongodb-or-mysql-why-not-both/

======
bsg75
"So a word to the wise web startup: NoSQL — in this case MongoDB — is great
for what it does, but for your financial transactions stick with SQL."

